# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 > سوال: رسم نیم دایره

## mj-alijani

سلام میخاستم با استفاده از متد Circle بتونم نیم دایره یا کلا آموزشی باشه که باهاش بتونم هر شکلی از دایره رو بسازم ممنون میشم هرچه سریعتر کمکم کنید

----------


## nerset

با سلام
نیم دایره توسط همین تابع circle رسم می شود و فقط باید مقادیری که با a و b در این تابع مشخص کردم را با اعدادی بین صفر تا دو برابر عدد پی (3.14) یعنی تقریبا 6 تغییر دهید که البته شکل نهایی فقط یک نیم دایره توخالی است و همچنین می توانید با تغییر مقدار c تقریبا بین 0 تا 5 و یا حتی بیشتر دایره را به طور عمودی و افقی دارای کشیدگی کنید. که مقادیر بین 0 تا 1 برای کشیدگی افقی است و از 1 به بالا برای کشیدگی عمودی است.
همچنین متغیر r در این تابع شعاع دایره و x و y هم مختصات مرکز دایره هستند.
البته در مورد متغیر w اطلاعی ندارم.

Circle (x, y), r, w, a,b , c

مثلا خواهیم داشت:

Circle (300, 300), 50, w,0 , 3.14, 1

البته برخی از کاربران هم ممکن است که با استفاده از توابع مثلثاتی ویژوال بیسیک که داخل یک حلقه تکرار قرار گرفته و نقطه به نقطه و یا پاره خط های کوچک نیم دایره و حتی دیگر اشکال منحنی را ایجاد می کند هم کار رسم را انجام دهند.

----------

